# Anyone "imported" shrimp to Canada?



## randy

Has anyone brought any shrimp back to Canada after traveling aboard? I might have a trip to Taiwan soon and wondering if this will cause any trouble. Those CRS and PFR sure look really nice over there, a few BKK would be possible too ;-)

I searched online and found this,
Importation of Pet Aquatic Animals

If I'm reading this correctly, I can bring draft shrimp into Canada without needing much proof before December 10, 2012 (new law in effect after that date). If that is the case..... I'll start cycling a few tanks ;-)

Anyhow, anyone has done this? I found a few years-old post in this forum and most people indicated that this is a non-issue.


----------



## Symplicity

Let me know my buddy is going to Thailand this year and I want him to buy me some bkk


----------



## randy

I haven't had any input on this... all I got is from reading the regulation in my link. I will make some phone call but never have faith calling any government agent for random questions. Will update here if I hear something new.


----------



## getochkn

Well I know to have shrimp shipped from the states from a seller, there is all kinds of customs things and expensive fees, but I'm not sure if that applies to you bringing some back with you. Crystal went over there and brought some back last year. Not sure if he got all the permits, etc or just hid them in a shampoo bottle for the flight. lol.


----------



## randy

I thought about it but won't try to hide. Not worth the risk. I'll claim what I bring and print out the regulation I found on government pages. If they don't let it go, so be it. I love shrimp but hate trouble.


----------



## getochkn

randy said:


> I thought about it but won't try to hide. Not worth the risk. I'll claim what I bring and print out the regulation I found on government pages. If they don't let it go, so be it. I love shrimp but hate trouble.


Ya, doesn't seem worth doing time over shrimp. lol.


----------



## randy

That's not my concern, my concern is they don't allow shrimp tanks in the pen. How would I survive there. (JK)


----------



## laurahmm

I bought back some shrimp from the US into Canada and had no issues at all. I told customs it was ornamental shrimp for my fishtank and they let me pass. They were more interested in how much I paid for them for duties and taxes. This was not last summer but the summer before though. I'm not sure if regulations have changed but just check to see if there is any law in prohibiting them. If you cant find any, then most likely they are fine. Anyways, prohibited species are usually either 1. endangered or 2. pose a threat to the local fauna and plants in Canada. Thats why you can bring back tropical fruit into Canada (because it cant be grown here) but not apples. Since these shrimp arent native to Canada nor can they survive in the wild if released, I would probably say it's okay. ALso I talked to a seller that sells shrimp and ships them to Canada. He says sometimes they are delayed in customs to make sure they are safe then released. Ofcourse it also depends on the customs officer, he might say it's okay or just keep them for a day or so. I would never risk smuggling in the shrimp without declaring them. If you are caught, your name goes on their system and you will get searched every single time you cross the border. 

Laura


----------



## souldct

I got shrimps mailed to,me from taiwan, custom was fine. I had a sheet of information about crs and highlighted the part where it says its tropical and temperature tolerance.


----------



## randy

souldct said:


> I got shrimps mailed to,me from taiwan, custom was fine. I had a sheet of information about crs and highlighted the part where it says its tropical and temperature tolerance.


Interesting, where did you put the fact sheet? On the box or in the box since it is bound to be opened?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i've brought about 30 crs SSS from korea 1?2? years ago.
I told them i brought aquarium shrimps. They didn't even bother checking the package lol.
I confirmed with them and my cousin works at customs. He said as long as no plants are in the bag, it's fine (but i assume that u can smuggle some in as they didn't even check my package).


----------



## souldct

randy said:


> Interesting, where did you put the fact sheet? On the box or in the box since it is bound to be opened?


I put them in the box, the box was not opened. It said tropical ornamental shrimps for aquarium on the custom declare sheet that was on the outside of the box though. I did not have any live plants in the bag, my shrimps were holding onto plastic nets.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

choii317 said:


> i've brought about 30 crs SSS from korea 1?2? years ago.
> I told them i brought aquarium shrimps. They didn't even bother checking the package lol.
> I confirmed with them and my cousin works at customs. He said as long as no plants are in the bag, it's fine (but i assume that u can smuggle some in as they didn't even check my package).


Are shrimps cheap/popular in Korea? I got back there once/twice a year. Where did you get them and how much?


----------



## joe

thats crazy how much does it cost to ship shimp over asia?
anyone have crystal blacks they wanna sell/trade to stregnthen my bloodline? the farthest my shrimp have travelled from is vancouver lol


----------



## randy

Shrimp price in Asia is relatively low mainly because the market has been over saturated. CRS can be had for less than a cup of medium Tim Hortons coffee retail. However, just for the price alone I wouldn't bother, it's the species that's hard to find locally that I'd bring back. 

BKKs are nice but still expensive, however, there are a lot of BKK "gene shrimp" (or do we call them seed shrimp?) that you can get for about 2 cups of Timmies. It's if you can trust the seller that's the problem. It's fun though, it's like buy lottery ticket ;-)

Also, from what I have read, chocolate shrimp are getting their popularity. the price is on par of SS+ CRS right now, but I'm sure that would be short lived being in Neocaridina.


----------



## joe

well if anyone brings back anyshrimp let me know id love to buy some imported ones to add to my colony.
i would buy 5-10 sss shrimp (CRYSTAL BLACKS) if anyone would be wiling to buy some together


----------



## solarz

What would be the survival rate of those shrimps over a 20+ hour trip?


----------



## getochkn

solarz said:


> What would be the survival rate of those shrimps over a 20+ hour trip?


Probably a lot better than ones that spend 3 days in the postal system being shipped around.


----------



## joe

well if it helps i orderd 8 cbs from vancouver, 3 days in shipping and they all survived the transport, there still alive today, depends on how well there packed.

mine had a little thermopac in the box to keep them warm and wrapped up really well. they even put plants in the bad for them to hold onto.

It all depends how there shipped


----------



## souldct

I had 50 juvies in one bag, 5 days total in transit, all arrived alive and bred for me. That's before I sold my setup because I had to temporarily leave the country for 3 months.

Spring or Fall is the ideal time to ship, not too cold and not too hot.

And chocolate shrimp in Taiwan is priced the same as painted fire, don't know why it is so expensive here.


----------



## randy

I believe the high price of chocolate will be short lived. Give it another 2 to 3 months they will be the same or cheaper than PFRs.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

getochkn said:


> Well I know to have shrimp shipped from the states from a seller, there is all kinds of customs things and expensive fees, but I'm not sure if that applies to you bringing some back with you. Crystal went over there and brought some back last year. Not sure if he got all the permits, etc or just hid them in a shampoo bottle for the flight. lol.


Hehe shampoo bottle.
I brought them in a preparation h tube.
I brought the description papers and declared them on the forms.
Otherwise they will remove them if they search your bag. Big risk for something you can bring into the country legally anyways.


----------



## joe

who wants to bring me back cbs shimp 

ill buy lol


----------

